# 5.1 Sound bei Vista einstellen?



## NukeEliminator (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute, hab seit ein paar Tagen Vista, und kenn mich noch nicht so aus. 
Wie kann ich 5.1 als Windows Standard einstellen? Bei XP hab ich das gefunden, bei Vista aber nicht. Ich habe in der Systemsteuerung bei Sound geschaut, da kann man aber nicht die Lautsprecheranzahl wählen. Ist es versteckt?
Ich kann nämlich in CoD5 nur Stereo spielen, da es die Windows Einstellung übernimmt, außerdem kommt die Musik vom Windows Media Palyer auch nur aus den vorderen Lautsprecher.

In allen anderen Spielen (GTA, Crysis ...) geht der 5.1 Sound, weil ich in der Creative Konsole 5.1 eingestellt habe.

Habe eine Creative X-Fi und Logitech G51


----------



## aurionkratos (14. Januar 2009)

Klick mal auf das Lautsprecherincon mit Rechts und wähle wiedergabegeräte. Dort kannst du dann unter Konfiguration das einstellen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## NukeEliminator (14. Januar 2009)

Danke für deine Antwort, habs eingestellt. In Cod5 hab ich jetzt 5.1 Sound, aber bei Musik nicht, warum ist das so? Kann man das ändern. Bei XP ging das, glaub ich.


----------



## aurionkratos (14. Januar 2009)

Wenn dein Musikplayer nur Stereo ausgibt, dann kommt es bei den boxen auch nur ale Stereo (sprich nur vorne) an.

Sprich: Dein Mediaplayer muss das auf 5.1 upmixen können. Programme, die sowas können, sind z.B. Foobar 2000(ab Werk) oder Winamp(Plugin)


----------



## NukeEliminator (14. Januar 2009)

Hab jetzt Foobar runtergeladen und ein Lied getestet. Es kommt immer noch kein Sound aus den hinteren Lautsprechern. Itunes hab ich auch getestet und da gehts auch nicht. Muss ich in Foobar noch was einstellen, oder muss ich in der Creative Konslole etwas umstellen?


----------



## klefreak (14. Januar 2009)

bei mir ist das ganz ähnlich, denn der Mediaplayer macht unter VISTA so eine art automatischen 5.1 upmix , deshalb hört man aus den hinteren Boxen dann nur ganz leise musik !! (und verzerrt) den CLONE MODUS wie unter XP meistens vorhanden, also dass das stereosignal auf alle boxen kopiert wird gibt es meines Wissens unter Vista nicht mehr


mfg Klemens


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2009)

Bei foobar kannst du unter Playback->DSP Manager "Convert stereo to 4 channels" aktiv schalten.
Alternativ gibt es auch ein Plugin(das gleiche wie bei Winamp) welches "echtes" 5.1 erstellt, aber dann ist der Originalklang komplett verschwunden.


----------



## NukeEliminator (14. Januar 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei foobar kannst du unter Playback->DSP Manager "Convert stereo to 4 channels" aktiv schalten.
> Alternativ gibt es auch ein Plugin(das gleiche wie bei Winamp) welches "echtes" 5.1 erstellt, aber dann ist der Originalklang komplett verschwunden.


 
Danke für eure Antworten. Ich kann bei Playback nicht DSP Manager wählen. Ich kann nur Rechtsklick auf das Lied, dann Convert und dann kann ich das mit Stereo 4 channels einstellen. Dann gehen zwar die hinteren Lautsprecher, aber das ursprünglich 6,7 MB große Lied ist dann 94,1 MB groß. Das ist ein bisschen viel.
Ich möchte es so, dass das Lied nicht so groß wird, sondern automatisch im 4 channel abgespielt wird. So hast du das wahrscheinlich auch gedacht, oder? Habe Version 0.9.6.1


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2009)

Du musst natürlich vorher in die Einstellungen/Preferences gehen  .


----------



## NukeEliminator (14. Januar 2009)

Danke, jetzt klappt es.


----------

